# Columbus, Ohio D&D 3.0 game looking for players for adventure on west side



## gunter uxbridge (Jun 1, 2003)

I have three players lined up and plan to run a Sunday night game at my place just off of Tuttle crossing. I usually run games two weekends on and one off.  We will be using 3.0 rules to start with some 3.5 flavor thrown in initially.  

The game (as planned...) is a Forgotten Realms campaign set in the Silver Marches region.  

I am looking for mature players with an emphasis on plot and role playing.  I'm not much of a hack and slasher and you won't see a lot of dungeon crawls in my game.  

What you will see is a chance to grow a character and have fun with other experienced D&D players.

If you are interested please e-mail me at toffenbe@columbus.rr.com.  I hope to get this started in the next two weeks or so, and really hope to hear from some of the great players here in central Ohio.


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Jun 6, 2003)

Sincere thanks to everyone who has expressed interest in joining my game.  For now I have all the players I need, but may repost if anyone decides to drop out.  

THANKS!!!


----------

